# It were all rhubarb fields when I were a lad!



## Northerner (Feb 19, 2015)




----------



## HOBIE (Feb 19, 2015)

Not that long ago !


----------



## silentsquirrel (Feb 19, 2015)

Well, I still live without all of them except email and Google, and very occasional you tube..........


----------



## trophywench (Feb 19, 2015)

Hmm.  One criticism - our library shelves were higher and much darker than that.  And we never had an Atari though our niece and nephew did, as did one of our friends.

Tennis obviously - and Circus Circus ! LOL

I only had 3 cassettes that 'lived' permanently in my car - Buddy Holly, Gilbert & Sullivan and Billy Joel !


----------



## David H (Feb 19, 2015)

trophywench said:


> I only had 3 cassettes that 'lived' permanently in my car - Buddy Holly, Gilbert & Sullivan and Billy Joel !



We those 8 track tapes ??






I jest only Trophy you're not *that* old!


----------



## trophywench (Feb 20, 2015)

I am but we didn't have an 8 track David - don't think we could afford one and certainly couldn't afford a car that had one.

(My friend had one incorporated into the light/Xpelair pull-switch in her downstairs loo as the walls and door were thin ....)


----------



## banjo (Feb 21, 2015)

My dad had an 8 track in our car (which came along when i was about 8 years old, walked everywhere before that, and walked most places after cos car was only used on a weekend at the most ), He had a carpenters tape and a Johnny Cash tape - he may have had more but i dont remember those playing lol. I also had a zx 81 got it in 82 lol it had 1k of memory with a 16k addition you had to type in the games from a magazine normally by the time you had typed the code it had over heated so often i used my mums hairdryer on cold to blow on it.
Ehhh those were the days


----------



## Austin Mini (Feb 21, 2015)

Dad adapted our Blaupunkt battery powered transistor radio, this was mounted under the dash in the car and well it worked a treat!


----------

